
Women in Tech: a message for men - mathchick
https://code.likeagirl.io/women-in-tech-a-message-for-men-64f8cef9b603#.jqy9snu3x
======
chmaynard
Welcome to HN, mathchick! It's no surprise that most HN readers and
contributors are male, but hopefully that will change soon. More diversity of
all kinds is definitely needed and welcome.

